

MATC's Free 'Advanced iOS Development' Course on iTunesU - pooriaazimi
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewCourse?id=497193807&s=143441&ls=1

======
pooriaazimi
The instructor is Brad Larson, creator of 'Pi Cubed[1]' and 'Molecules[1]'.
The course notes are available at [3] (VoodooPad) and [4] (HTML). If you're
already familiar with iOS development and want to learn more advanced stuff,
don't miss this class. Brad Larson is _really_ great...

[1] <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pi-cubed/id311433261?mt=8>

[2] <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/molecules/id284943090?mt=8>

[3]
[http://www.sunsetlakesoftware.com/sites/default/files/Advanc...](http://www.sunsetlakesoftware.com/sites/default/files/AdvancediPhoneApps.zip)

[4]
[http://www.sunsetlakesoftware.com/sites/default/files/Spring...](http://www.sunsetlakesoftware.com/sites/default/files/Spring2010CourseNotes/index.html)

